# Jacksonville, florida anyone live here?



## Lepoem (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. My name is Elizabeth and I am 20 years old. I have Social Anxiety and I am looking to start a support group here in Jacksonville, Florida for people with Social Anxiety or any type of Anxiety. I think by seeking out to others that can understand and relate to you, really helps you improve. I've been wanting to start a support group here in Jax since there isn't any here. We could start meetings at a local park or even go to the public library to hold meetings and just do all sort of fun activities together. I would really like to get this going! Please let me know =] 

Elizabeth


----------



## Lepoem (Apr 18, 2012)

If you live in the Jacksonville Area and would like to Join The Jacksonville Social Anxiety Group please feel free to join on our Group page by clicking the link below. I do plan on creating a meet up date soon. We currently have a total of 4 Group Members. There are plenty of seats available please join =]

http://www.groupomatic.com/ngwpilwz


----------



## Lepoem (Apr 18, 2012)

BUMP


----------

